
Book Review – Writing Interactive Fiction with Twine - pshapiro99
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gNKhqDr6pg&feature=youtu.be
======
robotbikes
I saw this book in a book store and thought it looked interesting. It seems
like it would be fun. Growing up Choose Your Own Adventure books and other
print based interactive fiction games really inspired me to read. I wonder if
interactive fiction will eventually be recognized in the literary community as
an extension of the novel.

